# Rear muffler



## rnoswal (Dec 2, 2007)

I own a 2005 GTO. I put an X-pipe/crossover and would like to add a better sound to the exit portion. I notice the stock pipes are bolt on, does any aftermarket exhaust company offer a more open Bolt On muffler. It seems that all I see offered are complete systems and I don't need that.

I have looked some on here, but I haven't seen just the muffler portion.

Thanks

Russ


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

You need something like these....
http://www.gtoforum.com/f14/anyone-want-get-some-pipes-16444/


----------



## JerseyGoat (Dec 2, 2005)

Rukee said:


> You need something like these....
> http://www.gtoforum.com/f14/anyone-want-get-some-pipes-16444/


I agree. IMO The straight pipes will give you a lot better sound.


----------



## rnoswal (Dec 2, 2007)

Thanks, I asked to see if they were still available. But, no muffler at all if I went with straight pipes.....have you heard a GTO with this setup? I don't mind a little more noise but don't want to blast the town out under full throttle!


----------



## NJG8GT (Nov 14, 2007)

Flowmaster Super 44 Series .... They way to go!


----------

